# sorry.. in advance...



## webowabo (Oct 29, 2013)

Started a thread via mobile android. . Apparently I hit submit and said it would send 4 times.. however.. I dont see it anywhere... and man it took me for ever to upload all those pics separately. .. but.. if it pops up four times now... itwasnt that good of a thread.. just my weekend cooking adventure. . ; So my apologies if it does pop up in general discussion more than once later on. ....( stupid note 2...


----------



## webowabo (Oct 29, 2013)

And it just gave me the same message.. however this time it showed up on the forums.. ; ( so sorry if this post more than once ;)


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 30, 2013)

technology is wonderful/ awefull....

  Mike


----------

